# Its all in the name...............?



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

We need a name for the calendar of which only last night 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/hobby-issues-information/64677-no-shop-sales-21.html

we revealed as a way of making legal finances for the campaigns to fight the opposition.

One clue, it must hold the initials PKL in the title, any suggestions?


Thanks

R
PKL


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

Pro Keepers Lobby- The Naked Truth!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

ZIPPY&VESPA said:


> Pro Keepers Lobby- The Naked Truth!


thats brilliant 


PLK .the bare essentials callender


PLK ............ Undressed

PLK striped down to the basics


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

PKL - the bare necessities of companionship

(kind of stole half your idea Julia sorry   )


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

PKL - What Not To Wear.


----------

